

Mancur Olson: How rich countries die - akkartik
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/03/16/how-rich-countries-die

======
dangoldin
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=518776>

~~~
akkartik
Agh, I wish HN would at least show me dupes when I submit.

